# He wont bare weight.



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Good Morning all,

I need advice. This morning when we woke up Clyde was on the floor and would not move to jump up on the bed. When my daughter tryed to force him by pulling his collar he cried. I did manage to convice him to come into my room by calling him and he did jump off her bed, walk down the hall and came into my room but then he was standing there raising his left leg in the air so that he did not have to bare weight on it.

Nothing unusual last night. He did run and play catch in the yard with my husband but he never saw him appear to have hurt himself and when they came in he jumped up on the couch as usual.

Should I rush him to the vet or can a wait this out 24-48 hours?
Is there anything that I can safely give him for pain? Some OOC Tylenol or Ibuprofen (I think one of them causes renal failure in dogs but can never remember which one.)


Not to take anything away from the guy but I should also mention that Clyde is VERY WIMPY! If you were to ever step on his foot he screams as if the whole leg was just amputated. 

Thanks, Anna


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

DO NOT GIVE EITHER TYLENOL OR IBUPROPHEN!!! 

Call your vet, they can advise what doseage of baby aspirin. Or you can go to a pet store, they should have aspirin formulated and flavored for dogs. If he is not better by lunch time I would make an appointment.

Sending well wishes to Clyde!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Anna

Gently try and lay Clyde on his side and inspect all of his pads very closely, and pay special attention to the areas between the pads.
After that inpect each joint on the leg. Gently squeeze and flex the joint. Be very gentle here and go really slow. If the joints are good, place your hand on his inner thigh, or "armpit" and squeeze gently, while moving the shoulder or thigh in a small circular motion.
Once this is all done, grab his foot and gently, and slowly, pull the limb to extend the joints.
Any yelps, or cries, indicates an issue. If he's getting around OK, you could just give him a days rest and see if it goes away. Watch him though. 

For the future, See if your vet will prescribe a bottle of Metacam. It's a liquid anti-inflamatory for dogs. It's fairly expensive, ~ $ 50.00 a bottle, but it last a long time. We keep a bottle in the cupboard. It's got a pretty long shelf life, so it's not as if you'd be buying a bottle every few months.


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

Gunnr said:


> Anna
> 
> Gently try and lay Clyde on his side and inspect all of his pads very closely, and pay special attention to the areas between the pads.
> After that inspect each joint on the leg. Gently squeeze and flex the joint. Be very gentle here and go really slow. If the joints are good, place your hand on his inner thigh, or "armpit" and squeeze gently, while moving the shoulder or thigh in a small circular motion.
> ...



This is excellent advice. I would also say that being athletic dogs they will occasionally get sprains, cuts, bruises, scratches in the paws, etc. With my first V I ran to the vet all the time, but eventually learned to care for my dogs as I do my children or myself. We are all mammals and get bumps and bruises that don't require a doctor to fix (of course if you are ever truly concerned or uncertain - hit the vet asap!). 

Just this past weekend, my female scratched the skin in the middle of her right rear paw, she favored it for a few minutes but kept playing, when I went to look at it she rolled on her back and started to scream bloody murder (she's a rescue I got 6 months ago so we are still building trust and confidence) ultimately, the best thing I got her to do was calm down and let me do a thorough inspection. Twenty minutes later she was sprinting through the woods happy as a clam.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Anna,
Not sure how old Clyde is but Kian went through something similar a few months back.
When I asked the vet what it was she mentioned it sounded like growing pains. 
He would get up to walk around the apartment and would either limp/whimper slightly/ or is legs would shake to the point where he would not bare any weight on it.
It happened about 3 times in 2 weeks. 
Since then, nothing.

Good luck, hope all is well with Clyde.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Growing pains.. I never thought of that, could be I guess. I could not fine anything wrong with his legs or paws and by mid afternoon his symptoms had resolved.


----------

